# will this ever end? IBS and vomiting?



## XAX130 (Jun 12, 2014)

Alright guys, I'm a 17 year old male, and I was always in perfect health my entire life, hadn't even had a stomach flu in years, then last January I got c. Diff after a round of clyndamycin and my life hasn't been the same since. I spent 3 weeks in the hospital (two week and a half stays) through out the month of January because I couldn't quit vomiting. I was vomiting up green bile for days on end, no amount of zofran or promethazine did jack shit, and fianallythey decided I had c. Diff. I did 2 rounds of vancomycin and a round of difficid before it was gone, and once the c. Diff was cleared up, I felt almost back to normal. I lost 25 pounds during those 3 weeks of hell, and Ive just now gained all if it back.

Now my problem is with a different demon, some kind of PI-IBS that's making me depressed and ruining my life. I'll feel OK, healthy, I'll be active, jogging, weight lifting etc..., and then I'll start having some mild stomach pains, which gradually build until I vomit. But the vomiting is so severe and painful, that I can't stop, I'll be heaving, coughing, and in the worst pain for 5-10min at times. This will last 6 hours or so, and gradually I'll regain an appetite and start feeling better.

But my question is, will thease miserable cycles ever end??? I've tried every BS medicine that my doctor has thrown at me and they just don't help. As bad as the vomiting is, I could handle it if this damn pain would go away.

Sorry for the language, and if this post seems a lil jumbled, as I'm suffering an "IBS" attack right now and I'm in so much pain its driving me to the verge of insanity. I mean, im SEVENTEEN, I should have a whole awesome life ahead of me, but I'm failing out of HS, loosing friendships,and my future right now looks pretty bleak.

Does anyone have any advice for me? Thanks.


----------

